# 2012 Timber Hawk/OGF Buck of the Year - VOTE NOW!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Click HERE to view all entries!​ 


OGF has teamed up with Timber Hawk, a hunter owned high-quality pack gear company to bring you the 2012 Timber Hawk/OGF Buck of the Year Contest! Your bagged buck this season could win you a free Timber Hawk Hawk Hatch Back waist pack courtesy of Timber Hawk. This is a contest exclusive to OGF and OGF members, so lets see those big bucks!





A voting thread will be posted with all entry names after Feb 10th, 2013
Only one vote per member
Members voting must have a minimum of 10 posts
You cannot vote for yourself
OGF staff are not eligible. (although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
Voting will remain open until midnight February 17th 2013
*Prize Details*​



Prize will be awarded to the entry with the most number of votes
Prize has no cash value
Prize will be one (1) brand new Timber Hawk Hatch Backwaist pack
Winner will be required to review the prize on OGF










Good luck to everyone, and for more information about Timber Hawk and their products (including the prize) please visit their site at www.timberhawk.com​


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

All nice bucks, but my vote went to the "crapper buck" aka.. Bobk


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to bobk as this year's Timber Hawk/OGF Buck of the Year!

Bobk had some STIFF competition for sure...some big bucks and stories were submitted.

Bob, shoot me a PM with your shipping address and we'll get the gear out to you.

Thanks again to all who participated!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats bob! That thing is a brute.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im really disapointed more members didnt vote... congrads to all of my fellow members for killing some brute deer this season. 

and a great crapper buck buddy..


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

congrats bobk and everyone else on their great harvests, crapper buck got my vote lol


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Congrats Bob, When you get it scored let us know the results. As for the amount of votes. Maybe if the voting thread was on a contest sticky on the home page instead of being buried in the Hunting/Bucks and Does forum there might have been more votes.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks to ogf for having the contest again this year. There were some really nice bucks taken from the members this year. Congrats to all.
Bob


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Congrats to you to Bob!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I knew my deer wouldnt have a chance compared to the great ones submitted!!! mushi and Bob you guys had some NICE bucks!!!!! Good year too you guys....next year im not taking it so lightly! HAHAHAH jjkkk!!!!

As to what EZbite said....I agree I dont like how 90% of this site is fellow hunters yet we only had 38 votes??? Not very impressive maybe next year this should be posted in the Lounge and itd get more visitors???

Either way Congrats on that awesome porta-buck! Looking forward to a repeat performance on next years!!!


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations to all and the "bobk" the winner.

Nice contest and recognition for hunters. I was wanting to vote, but didn't realize the poll was up until it was too late.

If it hasn't been suggested. If you were able to get the poll or posting to show up on the OGF homepage and/or on the "Hot topics" it would help, because that is the first page I see.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## smiley (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice bucks everyone and congrats to "bobk" on a super nice buck.

Thanks to OGF for the contest and especially for a great site for any kind of information regarding hunting and fishing!


----------

